# Hydrogear or tufftorq



## johncr2014 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hello everyone it's been a long time since I've posted, but I could use some help. I recently acquired a couple of complete tractors, four to be exact. I couldn't pass them up, they were my favorite color....free. all need something. Jd L105 blown mtr, jd d170 bad rear, craftsman yts 4500 blown mtr, and a cub gt1554 rear locked up, won't roll and someone took some of the mtr covers off, but has compression. Found a tufftorq k70 for the d170. Question is will it fit. Also is it possible to swap in a hydrogear unit instead. And which model would work best, if swap is possible 
Thanks in advance,
John 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You will be facing wheel fitment issues, linkage compatibility issues, and clearance and frame mounting issues when you step into a different configuration and manufacturers' transaxle swaps. This becomes more difficult when you move from a lawn tractor unit to a garden tractor version, and between manufacturers.
The mower racing guys do this transaxle change effort all the time, but then do not have to worry about deck fitment so the cutting height is correct and level. 

As for engines, you need to pay attention to crankshaft sizes and length, as well as the engine bolt patterns. Hood clearance and venting are also an issue.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I like the hydro gear g730 its a hoss.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

https://www.hydro-gear.com/g730/


----------



## joeboxbaytown (12 mo ago)

i just put a old poulonpro hydrogear into a craftsman that was fnr with variable pitch pulleys. it bolted right up lined up with little modification for control linkage only which i salvaged from same machine. i found that many frames are hole punched to universally accommodate the various configurations of motor and trans as most are built by ayp or mtd. know its old just sharing info for people doing research.


----------

